# 2005 Outback 23Rs For Sale With Hensley Hitch



## annebenjon (Jun 1, 2011)

This camper is clean inside and out. No pets. No smoking. The 23RS has 1 slide (rear queen bed) and another queen bed in front with a single bunk over it.

We have a Hensley Arrow Hitch installed at an original cost of $3,000. (http://hensleymfg.com/) Hensley guarantees you will not sway with their hitch installed. We were a little paranoid about safety when we got the trailer so found this a worthwhile addition. All available options are on this unit including outside shower and cooktop. Photos follow on the Facebook link. * The camper is in Granger, IN*. Our price is $11,000 WITH the Hensley hitch. It is a great price, we know, but we'd rather sell it than store it.










The only modifications are the hitch, which is removable, and a new Sony stereo.

We will sell the camper for $10,000 without the hitch.

Photo link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1720562584741.96211.1558599497&l=d0b377daa7

Thanks for looking, 
Anne


----------

